# tallest skinniest 14'' tire??????



## 16v po boy (Oct 27, 2001)

whats the tallest most economical tire i can fit to a 5.5 or maybe 6 " wide 14" wheel? 
pic explains it all.


----------



## teutoned (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: tallest skinniest 14'' tire?????? (16v po boy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16v po boy* »_whats the tallest most economical tire i can fit to a 5.5 or maybe 6 " wide 14" wheel? 



185/80r14 
- approved for 5"-6" rim
- 25.7" approx OD
- some ply rated
- economical???????????


----------



## 16v po boy (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: tallest skinniest 14'' tire?????? (teutoned)*

just got back from the mexican tire shops, copped 4 used like new 185 75 14.
about 2.5 inches taller than the 185 60's that were on there. $75 installed. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

